
We are all just hypocrites. Prove me wrong - festivilia
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/we-are-all-just-hypocrites-prove-me-wrong-58c31f2409
======
krapp
The HN thread mentioned by OP appears to be here[0].

I mean, it's called "Hacker News" but it's been steeped in Silicon Valley
startup and corporate culture since it was called "Startup News." I don't
think we're all hypocrites, but Hacker News is "serious business" to a lot of
people, which means politics, game theory and virtue signaling your hipness
and relevance to potential employers and investors.

A lot of people are here for the hustle, and don't consider projects to be
worth their time (or even worthy of being posted) unless they seem to be
innovative enough to be disruptive. It's unfortunate that Show HN has become
Product Hunt lite for a lot of people, but that's probably unavoidable.

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19311066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19311066)

------
Piskvorrr
Popularity breeds more popularity. Dropbox has a bigger soapbox to stand
on...both in the sense of popularity, and in having more money now. (IIRC,
they started out as an YC project...)

